# After a day of grooming :)



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

The other day was bath day for the munchkins and I snapped a few pictures afterward. Their coats are getting so long now, I thought you guys might like to see some new pictures of them 

Here's Jaden...


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's Javelin...


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's Jesamine...


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

And last but not least, here is Jewelina....thanks for looking!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

They're so cute!!! And they seem to love to pose for pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Alright! they are ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

They are so darn precious! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW:biggrin:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I still want that "gang" of yorkies. Just the cutest things!!!! All of their coats look so silky. You take really great pictures... I always love to see them! :biggrin:


----------

